# Atomic Bindings?



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a buddy of mine that rides the Atomis Axum paired with the Black Russians and he absolutely loves them. He says they are the most comfortable binding he has worn and very responsive and lightweight. Im sorry I dont have personal experience but maybe this will help. Good luck!


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

I went to my local shop yesterday, to see what they had going on for black friday sales. I ended up walking out the door with a pair of 2009 Atomic Mojitos for $75. Retailed for $250 last year. It seems like a very solid binding and kind if excited to try them out. Does anyone have any experience with them? The only thing I could find on them was Atomics website from last year. I have attached a screen shot of the binding and a description of it. Any feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

anyone? bump


----------

